# Been Playing



## gmrgoesfar (Aug 10, 2008)

Ive been playing electric guitar for about 6 years now.( own les paul deluxe and 57 strat) The reason for the post is that i have found myself in a rut. Its almost like ive stopped getting better. I always play the same stuff( rock, blues) and it seems like im not learning anything new. Does anyone have any ideas on how i could get out of this rut and continue on my path of being a guitar god.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Mix it up....go see some bands you've never heard of, buy a completely different guitar (say a jazz box, or 7 string or something)....or just take a break completely from music for awhile.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Welcome to forum. Hope you enjoy your new addiction and post often.

Can't you challenge yourself to expand and learn new material/techniques/theory/styles/etc. 

Do you ever do any jamming with friends? That could certainly challenge you.

You really want to get out the rut...try joining a band.

Dave


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Sit down and take stock of your playing. What can you do well? What do you still find hard to do? Do you tend to avoid what is hard? Do you just play the same comfortable stuff over and over?

Take lessons - find a teacher who can, hopefully, inspire and challenge you. I did. It was only eight lessons, and there maybe only three or four things that I grabbed onto, but it was enough.


----------



## satch09 (Jul 26, 2008)

Everybody goes through that. I know I did...and still do, but ultimately it's all up to you. Do you WANT to get better, I know you do, otherwise you wouldn't have joined the forum, and posted about it. The reason I say that it's up to you, and whether you really WANT to get better, is because that's what people really struggle with. Everybody wants to get better, but to truly WANT it, you force it. You don't necessarily need to do anything different like buy a new guitar, or find a teacher, because those are both expensive. However, things you can do, for example, is take a song from you're favourite guitarist, mine is SRV, and PERFECT a song. Force yourself to learn the whole song, every single last note, all the tedious parts of a blistering guitar solo, and learn it so that someone listening can't tell the difference between you and the cd. Most people I know, myself included, learn a song, but don't learn everything, they'll learn the main riffs, or have an idea of the solo and make up the rest. Force yourself to learn. Start making a practice notebook, like a journal of things you want to improve, or learn, and things you already know but want to do cleaner. One thing I used to do, was take a challenging lick, and work with a metronome, I would do it over and over and at say 90 bpm after I perfected it and kept track of it in the notebook, then I would keep marking down my progress, and in a week i would go from say 90 bpm to 120 bpm, being able to see the improvement your making is inspiring and shows proves you're not really in a rut, and that you get better everytime you play, even if its only a little bit.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

greco said:


> Welcome to forum. Hope you enjoy your new addiction and post often.
> 
> Can't you challenge yourself to expand and learn new material/techniques/theory/styles/etc.
> 
> ...


all good points! especially the last two .

play something different! i see you didnt say you own an acoustic - you should. this will make you play differently.

find some other things to inspire you. dont play for 3 days. learn a few songs by ear. jam with buddies! go see a few concerts.


----------



## Edutainment (Jan 29, 2008)

Do you just play songs and stuff? You could try learning more theory if you haven't. Improvisation is always good.


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

this used to happen to me a lot- there are 2 ways i deal with it
1- i ignore the problem and hope it goes away
then 2- i just start playing a different instruments. i experiment with ukeleles, mandolins, lap steel guitars, piano and drums-
and ive spent a bunch of years only playing acoustic guitars
i like a fresh perspective sometimes, and i get it that way
when i concentrated solely on bieng an electric lead guitarist i was going thru ruts every few months, now they never happen. im also not the electric lead player i was before, but im certainly more versatile


----------



## noobcake (Mar 8, 2006)

A lot of guitarists tend to keep working on their chops, which is fine, but the best way to improve and become a more versatile and ultimately better musician is to get crackin' with theory. Theory will not only improve your guitar playing skills, but it will broaden your understanding of music in general. Go grab some theory books and get crackin'. Theory doesn't necessarily mean learning to sightread standard notation and whatnot. Honestly I still suck at sight reading on guitar, because most of the music that I play doesn't have sheet music for it anyways. But learning modes and familiarizing yourself with odd time signatures and whatnot proves to be quite useful and will probably improve your guitar playing.


----------



## bluezombie (May 7, 2007)

I played electric guitar 4 years straight and fell in the same position as you. My answer? I bought an acoustic and practised in a ton of different tunings


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Diablo said:


> Mix it up....go see some bands you've never heard of, buy a completely different guitar (say a jazz box, or 7 string or something)....or just take a break completely from music for awhile.


That's one of the reasons why I'm looking at getting an archtop or a resonator--although right now I'm waiting until the Godin 5th Avenue Kingpin shows up to give it a try. I like playing different guitars, as I tend to do different things with them.

Even just playing friends' guitars can help spice it up & help you get out of the rut.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

zontar said:


> That's one of the reasons why I'm *looking at getting an archtop* or a resonator--although right now *I'm waiting until the Godin 5th Avenue Kingpin shows up to give it a try*. I like playing different guitars, as I tend to do different things with them.
> 
> Even just playing friends' guitars can help spice it up & help you get out of the rut.


*Would you be so kind as to send a PM addressed to Mrs. Greco to tell her how important this is.* (your cheque will follow in the mail...IF you are able to convince her)

Kidding aside..this is good practical advice IMHO.

Dave


----------



## gmrgoesfar (Aug 10, 2008)

Thanks for all the great ideas, every reply here has been really helpful. Im going to keep all these ideas in mind and hopefully improve on my situation.

Thanks Again


----------



## Archer (Aug 29, 2006)

I find learning songs backwards helps me break out of ruts


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

greco said:


> *Would you be so kind as to send a PM addressed to Mrs. Greco to tell her how important this is.* (your cheque will follow in the mail...IF you are able to convince her)


PM sent. I'll be waiting for my cheque.
:wink:


----------



## RIFF WRATH (Jan 22, 2007)

Whoa Dave.........are you trying to find a way for you to get into swinging....."as in playing your friends guitars" part or do you just have a bad case of gas?????


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

RIFF WRATH said:


> Whoa Dave.........are you trying to find a way for you to get into swinging....."as in playing your friends guitars" part or do you just have a bad case of gas?????


I missed the possible alternate interpretation until you pointed it out. However......no swinging in my future.

Dave


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

greco said:


> I missed the possible alternate interpretation until you pointed it out. However......no swinging in my future.
> 
> Dave


Since I inadvertently started this--here's a good way to look at it-
A good guitar motto

They have variations for women, basses, drums, etc.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

zontar said:


> Since I inadvertently started this--here's a good way to look at it-
> A good guitar motto
> 
> They have variations for women, basses, drums, etc.


Good one !! Thanks for the post and link.

Dave


----------

